# is it a deficiency or to much water?



## laurelz (Oct 15, 2014)

:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:I harvested all but about 1/2 of a plant I grew in my shed.....I was hoping to kick it back to vegatation cycle and try for another harvest but it is not looking so hot........can someone maybe help me out I thought it was just shock. Here is what the leaves are looking like 

View attachment Image0 (3).jpg


----------



## zem (Oct 15, 2014)

it seems like more and more people are doing this  it is very stressful to the plant and in some cases unsuccessful, however, try providing a fresh feeding to the plant, flush the old ferts in case there is lockout and give it 24hour MH light if possible, good luck


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2014)

That almost looks like leaf juice sucking bugs have done that. Look very closely at the tops and undersides of the leaves, preferably with a magnifying lens to see if you see any bugs. If no bugs then flush *(only if you have them in synthetic nuted soil. If they are in organic soil and fed only organic nutes then no flush is necessary)* the soil with 3-4x the volume of straight water than the volume of the soil. Let that runoff drain away so that it can carry away any and all chemical buildup from the soil. Then put them under 24hrs of vegging light. When the soil dries out enough for another watering, then feed them with vegging nutes.  It will take several weeks for them to "reveg" and they will look all sorts of weird until they get back to full veg again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2014)

Probably neither.  Some plants just don't take to revegging.


----------



## laurelz (Oct 16, 2014)

There are no bugs and I flushed it and it is looking better, don't know if it will reveg yet but at least it is not dead LOL......I am not beating myself up over it, my first indoor grow with CFL lights and seed I got from I don't know where netted me bud  and I think I did pretty darn good and the bud I ended up with was stony as hell, now I will start again with some seeds I bought online, I can see it becoming quite the hobby LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2014)

To reveg, you want to make sure it is getting a nice dose of N and 24 hour light.  I really try to reveg only if I have an outstanding phenol (and I do mean outstanding) and for one reason or another don't have clones.  I do know however, that if it doesn't take, there will be another something that is outstanding right around the corner.  There is no shortage of truly outstanding strains out there now.

However, since you have some quality known genetics, I believe that I would concentrate on getting those going.  Revegging takes forever, sometimes doesn't work, and is going to take up valuable space and light that could be devoted to your new grow. There is an advantage to knowing the characteristics of the plant you are growing also.  

If you are serious about this hobby, you are going to want to upgrade your lighting.  While these babies are vegging, save your pennies for a HPS or a GOOD LED.  Lumen for lumen, you will use less electricity and get lots more bud.


----------

